# How do I root HTC EVO 4g on 2.3.5?



## DAVIDHARRISONENOS (Feb 19, 2012)

I updated my HTC EVO 4G to 2.3.5, and I just came across rooting so I am fairly new to the idea. I used Revolutionary to root a friends evo 4g on 2.3.3, but I have a new hboot that revolutionary doesnt support. I have read about taco root, but I need concise (like my stupid spelling!) guide to do so. Also, I would like to ask (after spending hours researching how to root this phone) if taco root gives me temp root, can I downgrade and then use revolutionary??? or install clockworkmod and flash a rooted rom??? Thank you for your time

David


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

DAVIDHARRISONENOS said:


> I updated my HTC EVO 4G to 2.3.5, and I just came across rooting so I am fairly new to the idea. I used Revolutionary to root a friends evo 4g on 2.3.3, but I have a new hboot that revolutionary doesnt support. I have read about taco root, but I need concise (like my stupid spelling!) guide to do so. Also, I would like to ask (after spending hours researching how to root this phone) if taco root gives me temp root, can I downgrade and then use revolutionary??? or install clockworkmod and flash a rooted rom??? Thank you for your time
> 
> David


So you have a couple of options. You can use Tacoroot, for which there are step by step instructions (if you Google them, you will find), or you can use HTCDev.com to unlock your bootloader.

And you are correct about Tacoroot - since it gives you temp root, you use that to downgrade your misc partition, and then you can flash a ROM with an easier unlock method. HTC's method won't require anything additional - it unlocks your bootloader, which allows you to flash a custom recovery, and once you do that, you can flash a custom ROM, or just root your current one by flashing Superuser.


----------



## DAVIDHARRISONENOS (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Captain. Is HTC dev reliable? I tried unlocking an evo 3d and i went thru the motions of unlocking it via HTC's steps, it never unlocked. The final step in HTC's directions said to accept unlock which pops up on phone, but it never appeared on phone. I am worried that I cannot unlock and same thing will happen here. Also, I read on XDA forums somewhere that you can run the latest RUU- here is part of post followed by link

There have also been a couple reports of difficulty applying HTC's unlock to new phones that shipped with the updated software preloaded.
During the process, and after this output, 

Code:
sending 'unlocktoken' (0 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.152s]
writing 'unlocktoken'...
(bootloader) unlock token check successfully
OKAY [ 0.006s]
finished. total time: 0.159s
Nothing happens on their phone and the remain locked.

Thanks to lchupacabras for posting about this and his solution. Run the 2.08 RUU and then retry the HTC unlock, hopefully this works for everyone. I will do some more looking into this when I get a chance. My phone took a swin today and I'm awaiting a replacement, good thing i'm insured.

2.08.651.2 RUU
http://www.multiupload.com/09NOXKCUN0 Thanks lchupacabras for mirroring! 

Multiupload is no longer around. Is there another link for this file, or should I just taco root this biotch  ?

the link is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1239821


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

DAVIDHARRISONENOS said:


> Thanks Captain. Is HTC dev reliable? I tried unlocking an evo 3d and i went thru the motions of unlocking it via HTC's steps, it never unlocked. The final step in HTC's directions said to accept unlock which pops up on phone, but it never appeared on phone. I am worried that I cannot unlock and same thing will happen here. Also, I read on XDA forums somewhere that you can run the latest RUU- here is part of post followed by link
> 
> There have also been a couple reports of difficulty applying HTC's unlock to new phones that shipped with the updated software preloaded.
> During the process, and after this output,
> ...


I've unlocked my phone several times using the HTC tool with no problem, so I've found it reliable. But either method will work.

But it's not as if you could use the 3D stuff to help you root a 4G anyway. There are links to the latest EVO 4G RUU floating around as well, if you think that'll help.


----------



## DAVIDHARRISONENOS (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to do it with taco root first but I am having difficulty understanding the directions as they are not clear enough. I'll try the HTC website first I suppose


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

DAVIDHARRISONENOS said:


> I want to do it with taco root first but I am having difficulty understanding the directions as they are not clear enough. I'll try the HTC website first I suppose


Try these instructions: http://androidforums...mies-guide.html

There's instructions for both methods there, in fact (and perhaps you will see a familiar name there, too







).


----------



## Stuntm4nM1k3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I've unlocked my phone several times using the HTC tool with no problem, so I've found it reliable. But either method will work.
> 
> But it's not as if you could use the 3D stuff to help you root a 4G anyway. There are links to the latest EVO 4G RUU floating around as well, if you think that'll help.


What Device are you guys selecting from the "Supported Devices" drop down menu? Evo 4G(Korea Telecomm) or would Evo 3D (Sprint) be a better fit??? I have a Sprint Evo 4G.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

Stuntm4nM1k3 said:


> What Device are you guys selecting from the "Supported Devices" drop down menu? Evo 4G(Korea Telecomm) or would Evo 3D (Sprint) be a better fit??? I have a Sprint Evo 4G.


Neither of those. The last option at the bottom is "All Other Supported Models". That's what you have







.


----------

